

Cursor Control Without Lifting Hands from Keyboard - lettergram
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/motix/motixtm-control-at-your-fingertips

======
lalos
Reminds me of the leap motion, I've even seen some laptops with an embedded
leap motion sensor. Anyways I like that solutions are being created to reduce
repetitive hand movements when using the computer.

------
metaverse0
Trackpoints on Thinkpads are more effective. You don't even have to lift your
finger up from the keyboard.

------
johansch
Neat idea, but the demo video just makes me think it is hard to use with
precision. Going in to a second "precision mode" seems like a bad workaround.
Look at how the narrator struggles a little to hit small targets like the
window close button and the scroll bar:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knnh_vIVgA4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knnh_vIVgA4)

The lack of precision reminds me of those crappy quality trackballs on
miniature wireless keyboards.

~~~
bsafer
Hello. Sorry if this is in appropriate to jump in. I'm the lead programmer and
the guy that made the video as well. Unfortunately, you know these videos have
to be put out under deadlines, and we will have about 4 more months of time to
improve the programming, plus always improvements going forward. The position
pad is actually a slider, and as you slide your thumb to the left (in
example), it narrows the band of focus for how much you can move the cursor.
That's not completely refined yet, and will get better. Feel free to PM me on
the kickstarter site if I can give more info. Brent

------
meowface
I agree this is a pretty clever idea. A mouse needs one hand to use and a
keyboard needs two; there's no way to keep your hands in one area the whole
time you use a computer without something like this.

~~~
vinkelhake
What about trackpoints? That's one of the reasons why I keep buying thinkpads.

~~~
stcredzero
There's also devices like SmartNav.

Also, Eye tracking is frighteningly good and has been for a long time now. I
wonder why contextual menus based on eye movements and hand gestures haven't
been forwarded.

